
Introducing WordPress app for mac - Beta - weblog
https://twitter.com/WeBlogApp/status/836901384297439233
======
jordif
In the times where most of the things are cloud tools, what are the advantages
of having a WP APP installed in the laptop instead of using the native
backoffice? Thanks!

